# "Nachtraid" <Corvus> 11/12 ICC 25er Heroic



## Soupinamug (2. Juli 2010)

*www.nachtraid.de*


*<<<< Wir suchen derzeit verstärkt für Cataclysm, also bewerbt euch jetzt bevor es zu spät ist! >>>>*

<Corvus> ist eine Horden-Nachtraidgilde auf dem Realm Onyxia-EU. Gegründet wurde <Corvus> am 10.09.2007 und darf sich seit jeher als eine der erfolgreichsten Nachtraidgilden Europas bezeichnen. Nachtraidgilde daher, weil wir unsere Raids erst sehr spät beginnen; genauer gesagt raiden wir von 23:45 Uhr bis 03.15 Uhr. Unser Ziel ist es jedem erfolgsorientierten Spieler, der eine Gilde mit ungewöhnlichen Raidzeiten sucht, eine Anlaufstelle zu bieten.

*Unsere Raidtage (23:45 - 03:15 Uhr):*
- Mittwoch
- Donnerstag
- Sonntag
- Montag

Wir erwarten eine Raidteilnahme von mindestens 3 Tagen pro Woche.

*Progressstand:*
- 25er: 11/12 ICC Heroic
- 10er: 11/12 ICC Heroic, Glory of the Icecrown Raider


*Derzeit im Hinblick auf Cataclysm besonders gesucht:*
- ein Tank beliebiger Klasse
- Feral(Cat) Druid
- Enhancer Shaman
- Arms/Fury Warrior
- Warlock

Äußergewöhnlich gute Bewerbungen anderer Klassen werden natürlich auch immer in Betracht gezogen!


*Was wir bieten:*
- erfolgreiches Raiden zu ungewöhnlichen Uhrzeiten
- erfahrene, motivierte und zuverlässige Gilden- und Raidleitung
- angenehmes Gilden- und Raidklima
- schnelle und unkomplizierte Integration von Neuzugängen
- faire Raidplatz- und Lootvergabe

*Was wir erwarten:*
- langfristige Motivation erfolgsorientiert zu raiden
- ausgezeichnetes Klassen- und Spielverständnis
- mindestens 75% Raidbeteiligung (3 von 4 Tage)
- Kritik- und Lernfähigkeit
- soziale Kompetenz


Erreichbar sind wir über unser Forum: www.nachtraid.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
<Corvus> Gildenleitung
*www.nachtraid.de*


----------



## Soupinamug (13. Juli 2010)

/update


----------



## Soupinamug (27. Juli 2010)

/update


----------



## Soupinamug (2. August 2010)

/update


----------



## Soupinamug (13. August 2010)

/update


----------



## Soupinamug (19. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Soupinamug (26. August 2010)

/update


----------



## Soupinamug (11. September 2010)

/update


----------



## Soupinamug (15. September 2010)

/update


----------



## Soupinamug (27. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Soupinamug (4. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------

